# Work Sharp Blade Sharpener



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OK a little back ground on me. My Dad was a self employed meat cutter from the old ways. A true German Meat Cutter not by today's standards. So with that said I was taught how to sharpen knifes early on. I pride myself in being able to do so to a razors edge. It is something that takes time and patience to achieve. Now that I said that this new fangle machine called a Work Sharp is the cats meow !!! what would take me 20 to 30 minutes to do can be done in 5 with excellent results. I have to say I have tried a lot of contraptions but for time simplicity and good results i would recommend to anybody out there. I was able to sharpen a pair of scissors in 4 minutes and thats with changing belts to put a finishing edge on it. Northern tool had them for 65.00 and some change. I already put 1 away for Dad for Christmas as this is the best I have found for the money. Just thought i would let yall in on it. It has already sharpen my butcher knifes,my wifes kitchen knifes 3 pair of scissors and hatchet for good measure.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So BigD, do you have a particular source for this??


----------



## Yotebuster2120 (Nov 8, 2012)

Google "work shop"


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got mine from Northern Tool but they are right up the street from me. +1 on the Google search you wont be disappionted.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Cabela's is selling them for $90. Hard for a guy like me to admit, but I suck at sharpening. At least thats what I hear around the house. I need this unit for help. What with Christmas so near and Calela's is her favorite store for me, how easy could it be. Thanks Big!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is a link. I have seen these and wondered how well they work. Thanks for the review.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Knives-Tools/Knife-Sharpeners%7C/pc/104791680/c/104740380/sc/104560380/Work-Sharp-Knife-and-Tool-Sharpener/1218828.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhunting-knives-tools-knife-sharpeners%2F_%2FN-1100168%3FWT.srch%3D1%26WT.tsrc%3DPPC%26WT.mc_id%3Dgoogle%7Ccam_Knives%2BTools_Sharpeners%7CUSA%26WT.z_mc_id1%3DsRe8ppQ6n%26rid%3D20%26pcrid%3D8678926458&WTz_l=PPC%3Bcat104560380


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been looking at that unit and wondering if that thing worked. Thanks BigD


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

as have I.............Thanks Rodney!!!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is what I have been using for the past 15 years or so. http://www.speedysharp.net/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Rich, feeling better??


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I learned to sharpen a knife from my dad and he was good at it. I was a white stone by hand method and keep at it, the I was introduced to the Spiderco sharpener and that is what I use know. I is starteding to show some wear but it is great. It will do sissors and serated edges. My wife likes a sharp knife and ask me to sharpen the knives for her, she can't stand the sound so I do it when she is asleep. Then the nest time I see her I tell her that I have done it and to watch out.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Is this the product that used to be called Warthog Sharp?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know because we do not have any hogs here, but they will do a moose and that is some thick hide.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

The one I'm referring to was called Warthog Sharp, now it's called V-Sharpe, I love it, does great on my knives.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

220swift said:


> Thanks Rich, feeling better??


Not really, but my temp.was down a little this morning. I have temprarily closed my predato calls site until I am able to work.

About the speedy sharp--When I was skinning all of my own furs, I had a lot of rouble keeping a sharpening steel, or a whet stone working because of the fat build up on the stone or steel. The speedy sharp only cost me 10.00 back when I bought it and it works like magic.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I use one for a while but it took too much steel off the blade for my taste.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I use a Landsky knife sharpener, it's the best sharpener I have found...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Took the plunge and bought the Work Sharp myself in Tucson a few days ago. Put it to the test on my hunting knife (Gerber Paraframe) and am totally sold on the unit. Razor sharp in just a few minutes of honing. Thanks again BIG! Life just got better.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good to here JT ihave nothing but good things to say about mine. Knifes I would have never taken time to sharpen are now sharp and ready anytime needed. I have a couple guys at work I told about it and they to are happy as a meadow lark!! its simple fast and it works what more could you want well we wont go that far!!

Merry Christmas


----------

